# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #225 (07/2019)



## PCGH_Aleco (27. Mai 2019)

Ein weiterer Monat ist vergangen, deswegen herzlich willkommen im zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe 07/2019! 

Wie immer, gibt es ab dem ersten Mittwoch des Monats, in diesem Fall also dem 05. Juni 2019, die neue Ausgabe am Kiosk. Wer auf die haptische Version verzichten kann, kann ab dem Freitag davor, in diesem Fall ab dem 31. Mai, Ausgabe 225 in digitalen Händen halten. Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise sogar einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT), ein Abo lohnt sich also alleine schon deswegen.

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich produzieren wir dieses Heft für Euch! Kritik wird von der Redaktion immer gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (20 Minuten Schlaf reichen meist), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## Lowry (30. Mai 2019)

Ich dachte ihr testet weitere 2080 Ti Customs im "normalen" Preisbereich.
Im Nachhinein macht nun der Ankündigungstext Sinn "unbezahlbare Regionen" und "Gigantenvergleich".
Prinzipiell trifft das auf alle Modelle zu, aber vermutlich war von Anfang an geplant, nur die besonders dicken Karten zu nehmen.
Sehen wir noch einen Test von weiteren "Normalo"-Modellen oder war es das?


----------



## Ion (30. Mai 2019)

> Praxis: Ultra-Details


Da bin ich mal gespannt, der ist sicher gut


----------



## garfield36 (4. Juni 2019)

Gibt's  die neue Ausgabe schon im Parallel-Universum?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Juni 2019)

In den Paralleluniversen "online" und "Abo": Ja. 
(Sollte jedenfalls so sein. Wir bekommen unsere Exemplare ja immer als Allerletzte )


----------



## hajuev (4. Juni 2019)

Mein Aboexemplar hats heute ins Schwarze Loch Briefkasten geschafft. Aus dem Heftinhalt freu ich mich besonders auf die Artikel zu Ultra-Details, CPU-Overclocking-Historie und den Praxis-Artikel zur Bildoptimierung. 

Obs an meinem Briefkasten liegt oder an der DHL, was ich fürchte, hat sich an der Versandsituation bei dieser dritten Ausgabe nach der Änderung nichts geändert. Mein Exemplar sieht zwar besser aus als letzten Monat, ist aber oben links komplett durchgefaltet. Ok, das könnte man jetzt als ästhetisches  Problem ansehen, aber ich verstehe  einfach nicht, wieso  meine anderen Abos  (Heise,  Motorpresse) ohne  Versandspuren ankommen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um vor weiteren Überraschungen sicher zu sein und scheinbar keine Besserung in Sicht ist, werde ich mir wohl eine Abo-Pause gönnen.


----------



## Ion (4. Juni 2019)

Mein Heft kam heute in relativ gutem Zustand an. Nur unten sind die Seiten ganz leicht eingedrückt. Glück? Ich weiß es nicht. Demnächst werde ich das anders lösen.


----------



## Rolk (5. Juni 2019)

Mich hat es jetzt zum ersten mal erwischt. Die Seite hinter der DVD war zerknittert. Ist aber harmlos.


----------



## garfield36 (5. Juni 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> In den Paralleluniversen "online" und "Abo": Ja.
> (Sollte jedenfalls so sein. Wir bekommen unsere Exemplare ja immer als Allerletzte )



Missverständnis! Meine Bemerkung war eine Anspielung auf Ion's "Adelpha".


----------



## gfpmatrix (6. Juni 2019)

Mal kurz in die Runde gefragt; bin ich der einzige Abonnent, welcher die aktuelle Ausgabe 07/2019 gestern immer noch nicht erhalten hat?! Über den Hinweis auf der letzten Seite - "Abonnenten haben die Ausgabe in der Regel ein bis drei Tage früher" - kann ich mittlerweile nur noch schmunzeln, denn mein Exemplar kommt seit Monaten stets nach dem Erscheinungsdatum im Handel an  . Ich schaue mir das Ganze jetzt noch eine Ausgabe lang an, sollte sich dieser Umstand zusammen mit der fehlenden Folie und dem daraus resultierenden miserablen Zustand des Magazins beim Posteinwurf dann nicht bessern, bin ich die längste Zeit Abonnent gewesen!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Juni 2019)

gfpmatrix schrieb:


> Mal kurz in die Runde gefragt; bin ich der einzige Abonnent, welcher die aktuelle Ausgabe 07/2019 gestern immer noch nicht erhalten hat?! Über den Hinweis auf der letzten Seite - "Abonnenten haben die Ausgabe in der Regel ein bis drei Tage früher" - kann ich mittlerweile nur noch schmunzeln, denn mein Exemplar kommt seit Monaten stets nach dem Erscheinungsdatum im Handel an  . Ich schaue mir das Ganze jetzt noch eine Ausgabe lang an, sollte sich dieser Umstand zusammen mit der fehlenden Folie und dem daraus resultierenden miserablen Zustand des Magazins beim Posteinwurf dann nicht bessern, bin ich die längste Zeit Abonnent gewesen!



Hallo gfpmatrix,

Ich kann mich dafür nur entschuldigen. Um Dir auch helfen zu können, könntest Du mir aber helfen, indem Du mir per PN Deinen kompletten Namen und eventuell die Abonummer schickst. Dann kann ich versuchen, herausfinden zu lassen, woran das liegt. Da gibt es einige Möglichkeiten, vom Versand bis zum Briefträger "an der letzten Meile".

Danke im Voraus!

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Aladin (6. Juni 2019)

hmm ich habe diesen Monat garkeine Ausgabe erhalten, sorry für off topic
dachte vielleicht sie kommt etwas später wegen irgendwas Exklusiven, aber Donnerstag ist dann doch etwas spät 

ich war heute extra nochmal auf der Post, leider nichts
hmm was tun ?, hmm


----------



## Conyx (6. Juni 2019)

@gfpmatrix:
Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Früher hatte ich die PCGH in der Regel immmer am Samstag vor dem Kiosktag im Briefkasten. Mittlerweile meistens am selben Tag (Kiosktag) bzw. den ein oder anderen Tag später.
Klar waren die letzen zwei Monate mit Feiertagen durchzogen (vor allem im Versandzeitraum zum Ende des Monats), aber ich beobachte diese Situation leider schon etwas länger...

Gut finde ich, dass das Versandthema (Umschlag, Folie etc.) angekommen ist und geprüft wird.


----------



## DaxTrose (7. Juni 2019)

Geht mir auch so! Früher hatte ich die Ausgabe garantiert samstags im Briefkasten. Jetzt bin ich schon zufrieden, wenn sie dienstags da ist!


----------



## gfpmatrix (7. Juni 2019)

Conyx schrieb:


> @gfpmatrix:
> Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Früher hatte ich die PCGH in der Regel immmer am Samstag vor dem Kiosktag im Briefkasten. Mittlerweile meistens am selben Tag (Kiosktag) bzw. den ein oder anderen Tag später.
> Klar waren die letzen zwei Monate mit Feiertagen durchzogen (vor allem im Versandzeitraum zum Ende des Monats), aber ich beobachte diese Situation leider schon etwas länger...


Die Lieferung am Samstag war natürlich super, aber in meinem Fall doch eher die große Ausnahme. Realistischer war dann schon Dienstag oder Mittwoch. Ich persönlich würde mich schon mit einer Lieferung am Erscheinungstag zufrieden geben, aber nicht einmal dies war bei den letzten Ausgabe gewährleistet. (Bundeseinheitliche) Feiertage dürfen eigentlich keine Rolle bei der Auslieferung spielen, denn dann muss ich einfach den Redaktionsschluss anders legen um solche ggf. zu kompensieren. Zusammen mit dem Ärger um die fehlende Umverpackung verliert das Abo aus meiner Sicht derzeit sämtliche Argumente (abgesehen vielleicht von den paar Cents Preisersparnis). Deshalb habe ich heute Morgen nun auch mein seit Sommer 2016 bestehendes Abo gekündigt. Unterm Strich fühle ich mich als Abonnent nicht mehr wertgeschätzt und es gibt aus meiner Sicht nur wenig was für ein Abo spricht solange man das Magazin nach dem Erscheinungsdatum im gewellten und geknickten Zustand im Briefkasten hat.


Conyx schrieb:


> Gut finde ich, dass das Versandthema (Umschlag, Folie etc.) angekommen ist und geprüft wird.


Naja, hätte man keine drastischen Maßnahmen ergriffen, gäbe es nun kein "Versandthema". Außerdem habe ich nicht den Eindruck als ob sich an dieser Stelle - seit nun drei Ausgaben - wirklich etwas tut. Den Umweltaspekt finde ich löblich und sollte an dieser Stelle sicherlich etwas getan werden, aber das darf am Ende nicht zu Lasten von etwas anderem gehen - in diesem Fall: Zustand des Magazins, in Folge kommt es zur Reklamation durch den Abonnenten, das doppelte Porto und der doppelte Postweg fallen an, man wartet eine weitere Woche auf ein ordnungsgemäßes Exemplar und am Ende ist der eigentliche Nutzen gleich Null weil das Ersatzmagazin in Folie kommt. Da muss ich als Versender wenigstens hergehen und eine minimale, umweltfreundliche Umverpackung verwenden. So wie sich die Situation aktuell darstellt, hole ich das Magazin lieber selbst im Handel -- das ist dann letztendlich am umweltfreundlichsten und ich hab sofort und pünktlich ein Magazin in einwandfreiem Zustand, plus ich bin nicht auf eine Variante festgelegt und kann mir beispielsweise auch einmal die DVD Version holen sofern ein interessantes Spiel enthalten ist.


----------



## Aladin (7. Juni 2019)

so ich war heute nochmal auf der Post, und siehe da, heute war dass Heft da
besser spät als nie


----------



## Alreech (9. Juni 2019)

Gestern gekauft, heute gelesen.
Also das Star Citizen Special, wo vollmundig "Mythos & Fakten" angekündigt wurden.
Da wird dann fleißig am Mythos vom Visonär Chris Roberts gestrickt der der "quasi das Genre der Weltraum-Simulation erschaffen hat", und der mit Strike Commander, Star Lancer und Freelancer schöpfer weitere visionäre Projekte ist.
Gut, die Fakten kommen etwas zu kurz, z.B. das Strike Commander, Star Lancer und vor allem Freelancer mit teilweise drastischer Verspätung veröffentlich worden sind... aber solche Fakten würden den Mythos nur trüben, also lässt PC Games Hardware sie weg.


----------



## Leuenzahn (22. Juni 2019)

Naja, eigentlich sollte nur die Titan und bzw. andere Anwendungskarten "luxus" sein. 

Ne 2080 und ne 2080 ti sind halt "highend", aber bei den Preisen, die 2060 hundert Euronen zu teuer, die 2070 hundertfünfzig Euronen zu teuer, die 2080 zweihundert Euronen zu teuer, kann man wirklich von einer "Luxusgeneration RTX 2000" sprechen.


----------

